# 82 Million Vapers



## Hooked (18/3/22)

82 Million Vapers


The latest Briefing Paper from the GSTHR project has been published and estimates there were 82 million vapers worldwide in 2021




www.planetofthevapes.co.uk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------

